# Several bottles found in my yard =]



## ameh78 (Jun 21, 2010)

I found all of these bottles in my yard - I am finding my yard to be a strange place.. there is what seems to be a foot of ash and burned up stuff and the bottles are either on top of that layer or below it. The layer of burned up stuff -which inlcued a ton of old cans and melted metal items is about a foot down from the grass level..

 I am a total newbie at this - so pardon my excitement over what may be silly stuff to you all =] Any info would be appreciated. I dont care about value - just age! I want to display these in my home and would love to know a little history on them.

 So let me get a posting here and stop waisting you good folks time =]

 Im told this *could* be an older style whiskey bottle - but the top looks like something a bottle cap would go to?






 top




 bottom




 only markings that can be found





 and old bottle that looks like a milk bottle..
 [IMaGe]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/Justagirl_asa/DSC07049.jpg[/IMaGe]
 Now.. is that a P or PE?
 [IMaGe]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/Justagirl_asa/DSC07047.jpg[/IMaGe]
 rest
 [IMaGe]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/Justagirl_asa/DSC07048.jpg[/IMaGe]
 bottom - ive found this is the Owens mark - seems to be an older style of mark
 [IMaGe]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/Justagirl_asa/DSC07052.jpg[/IMaGe]

 a tiny tiny bottle
 [IMaGe]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/Justagirl_asa/DSC07045.jpg[/IMaGe]
 appears to be a 9, 6 or g on the bottom
 [IMaGe]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/Justagirl_asa/DSC07044.jpg[/IMaGe]

 And my fav...
 [IMaGe]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/Justagirl_asa/DSC07064.jpg[/IMaGe]
 bottom
 [IMaGe]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/Justagirl_asa/DSC07067.jpg[/IMaGe]


----------



## waskey (Jun 22, 2010)

The bottles you found there look to be 1920s-1930s. I don't know much about the first couple except the amber bottle is a beer, but the last bottle pictured with the McC & Co. Iron Glue on the bottle is a McCormick & Co Iron Glue bottle from Baltimore, Md.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 22, 2010)

First one is a beer, could be one of a thousand different companies. They all bought the same bottle from the bottling works and put their own label on it. Premier was an instant coffee. The third smaller bottle was probably an insulin bottle or some type of animal vaccination bottle. It would have had a rubber stopper to insert the needle through.The last one I would guess is glue? Never heard of Iron Glue so it may have been a specialty glue or type of epoxy, maybe? Feel free to question the heck out of us. We're here to help and be helped. Swiz


----------



## ameh78 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info!! I am going digging again tonight in my yard. I hope to find more items =]
 My house was built in the 1920s. Two yards over from my house house is an old brick stable that ive been told has been there for a lot longer than my house has been here. Possible could be stuff from that i guess, hehe


----------

